# score at Alberston's of all places



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Just scored a Gemmy Witch with misting cauldron for $100.90 (tax, title and license). The item wasn't in the system so they had to ring it up $9.00 at a time. They stopped at $93.00 because, "that is as close as we are going to get". YEE-HAW

So a big "up yours" goes to Garden Ridge who wouldn't sell me their display even though they were out of stock.

BTW Albertson's grocery store has a bunch of Gemmy animated products including the Edwardian Butler for $99.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice buy! I've been looking to buy one for a while. I was looking on-line at a place called Inflatables.com and they had it there for $170 last month. I looked last week and it went up to $249. Unaffordable at that price. I asked the guy at that web site why the price increase. He was a dick and told me I should have bought one when I had the chance. Prick. Still looking for a good price.


----------



## MattB (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't feel bad Great White. He told me the same thing an now the price is $399.99

http://buyinflatables.com/productidG-28443.htm

Matt


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good grief.

Mine was acting up a little bit when using the auxillary input. It was picking up interference from something but if I turned on the wireless mic the interference stopped, and I could use the patch cord with my cd player without any problem.
It didn't have that problem the first time I messed with it. 

I didn't understand why Garden Ridge wouldn't sell the display if they didn't have it in stock.

The witch is popular and sells out everywhere, which is why he keeps going up on the price. Then shipping is going to be really high on top of the price.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Shipping is $63.95 to Ohio for this. And read the fine print at the bottom. If you buy it off the web, and there is a problem (defective, etc.) YOU have to pay to ship it back!!! They will take care of shipping a new one to you, but OUCH! You could easily be dropping some big bucks just to get it....and at $400.00 to boot!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Just scored a Gemmy Witch with misting cauldron for $100.90 (tax, title and license). The item wasn't in the system so they had to ring it up $9.00 at a time. They stopped at $93.00 because, "that is as close as we are going to get". YEE-HAW
> 
> So a big "up yours" goes to Garden Ridge who wouldn't sell me their display even though they were out of stock.
> 
> BTW Albertson's grocery store has a bunch of Gemmy animated products including the Edwardian Butler for $99.


You go HB!!! 
Stick it to the man when you can!!!!:finger:


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

MattB said:


> Don't feel bad Great White. He told me the same thing an now the price is $399.99
> 
> http://buyinflatables.com/productidG-28443.htm
> 
> Matt


What a joke! $399!! It's a cool prop but not nearly worth that kind of money.
Yeah, they have an attitude problem at inflatables.com apparently. Not good for business. The Gemmy Pirate from Sam's club is pretty cool. I seen it in action over the weekend.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome! I have been trying to find this prop with no luck. Luckly my mother-in-law actually works at Albertsons so I just gave her a call. She says she didn't see the witch at her store but she knows she has the Doctor Shivers and the Skeleton in the cage. But she also told me that not all Albertson's have the same stock so you may need to do some driving around to find one. She said there is a store near by that setup some big special display for the holidays and she bets that they may have it. *crossing my fingers*


----------



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

Now this is not about props. But it is about Candy for the TOT's Every year I start my candy shopping around this time of year. Now you ask yourself why do I start now. It is because I give out the FULL size candy bars. And I have found them at Albertsons for 4 for $1. NOW THATS A SCORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Well after going to about 5 -6 Albertsons in my area I had no luck. I've seen plenty of Doctor Shivers and Head's Up Harry's in stock though.

haunted Bayou you are a lucky bastard...lol I want the witch bad she was going to be the center of my theme this year oh well...maybe next year


----------



## Mentalist (Sep 23, 2007)

Also note that Albertsons has huge packs of LED tea lights nice and cheap (not in the Halloween section, but elsewhere), as well as nice-priced full-length LED candles. They also had large sized Halloween "flaming cauldrons" about as cheap as I have seen.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

propmastertucson said:


> Now this is not about props. But it is about Candy for the TOT's Every year I start my candy shopping around this time of year. Now you ask yourself why do I start now. It is because I give out the FULL size candy bars. And I have found them at Albertsons for 4 for $1. NOW THATS A SCORE!!!!!!!!!


I bought 6 cases. I allways wanted to be the guy who gave out full-sized candy bars. The stuff of Halloween legend. lol.


----------



## propmastertucson (May 20, 2007)

*Candy*

Bob

You are the MAN.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Lagrousome said:


> You go HB!!!
> Stick it to the man when you can!!!!:finger:


LOL! Thanks Lagrousome. I was so aggravated...that is until I walked into Albertson's.

The one near my house still hasn't sold out of everything. I think their Halloween props are the only thing they sell that is cheaper than everybody else. LOL! The groceries sure ain't.



jimmyzdc; said:


> haunted Bayou you are a lucky bastard...lol I want the witch bad she was going to be the center of my theme this year oh well...maybe next year


Correction...lucky BEE-ATCH! LOL!

Finally, something goes my way but now I have to scramble to change my haunt. I want a witch room now. ARGH! 

Full size candy bars? You rock!


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Hmmm...not out of stock huh....you wanna buy me one and I'll pay you the price plus shipping  I went to another 3 more Albertson's around here in s. cali and nothing. Tons of Doctor's Shivers though...I'm starting to think maybe none of the California stores got the witch or it probably sold out a long time ago.  My mother-in-law says they get the Halloween stuff in like June or July.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

Guess I need to be checking out albertsons again. I did get dr shivers from target and he is awesome.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So has anyone gotten a Head's Up Harry and how much did you pay for it...K-Marts out here have him for $100...he is 6' tall...I've seen him online that is 33" tall...so what the hell?


----------



## Mentalist (Sep 23, 2007)

frstvamp1r,

There are two models; one, the full-size standing figure you have seen, and the other, a 21" table-top chest-up version. Although just "half a man," the latter ($58 at Walmart) would be good for peeking from behind a fence, or as a ground breaking Zombie.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

I aw a couple at Albertson's (Head's Up Harry) for $99 (6ft).


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

I just picked up harry at wal mart today for $99. I checked out the 2 albertsons in Gainesville where I work, but the only large prop they had was the skinny cheap witch that everone caries for about $40.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee whiz. I must live by the only good Albertson's.

I feel bad that y'all are going to Albertson's and not finding anything good.
CRAP!

The Wallgreen's had that small Head's up Harry with a rebate that brought the price down to about $20 when the props were first put out.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't pay any more than $99 for Heads Up Harry. I've seen it at various stores with huge mark ups (garden ridge $199, Inflatables.com $299)
Available at Kmart and Walmart for $99.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It sure pays to shop around.

I checked the other Albertson's near my house. All they had was Dr. Shivers and 1/2 Heads off Harry. Maybe the manager near me likes Halloween?


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

well I did stop at the ocala albertsons today and they had dr shivers for $99. I thought the $150 I paid for him was cheap. Albertsons, who would have thunk it. Sometimes you find the best deals at the strangest places. I got my first big fog machine at eckerds years ago. It showed up on a truck and the manager didnt even know what it was, she kept saying it was for fumigating bugs, got it dirt cheap.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL!
Don't pour Raid in there instead of fog juice. 

I agree. I was shocked when I saw how many large Gemmy props were there and for much better prices than most places.

My favorite place to get deals has always been the drug stores. Now Wallgreens is expanding their Halloween section. They have a large hanging prop for $20 and ground breakers for really cheap. Like you said, "who'd a thunk it"?


----------



## Faerydae (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice score!!


----------

